# General > Upcoming Events >  Party @ Rushy's ???

## upnorth uplander

A little birdy said something about a party at Rushy's now that the gamebird season will soon be over for this year. Strange looking bird it was too.

----------


## Rushy

Do you recall the TV program "Different Strokes"?  What you talking about Willis?

----------


## phillipgr

Yep I heard the same UU

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

> Do you recall the TV program "Different Strokes"?  What you talking about Willis?


Nobody told you??

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

Was it a blonde bird UU?
Or some dodgy Rooster?
Rushy why wasn't I invited . . .

----------


## Rushy

> Was it a blonde bird UU?
> Or some dodgy Rooster?
> Rushy why wasn't I invited . . .


Just sent you a PM.  I reckon there is a cryptic message in the first post but I am fucked if I can work it out.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Yep , was a blond bird

----------


## upnorth uplander

Wait a minute, it could have been 1 of the 6 roosters that got away from us this arvo.

----------


## Rushy

Starting to worry now my missus wants to know about the blonde

----------


## Barefoot

I'm guessing it was a curly blond who's working in a pie shop tomorrow Rushy.
It must be a sign that he needs more cooking lessons. We can stick him on a spit roast maybe - that's looking after it not skewered  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Thought he was a bloke not a bird.  Now I think about it I am not so sure with all those bloody curls

----------


## phillipgr

> Starting to worry now my missus wants to know about the blonde





> Thought he was a bloke not a bird.  Now I think about it I am not so sure with all those bloody curls


Jeeez mate if you're not sure then ask your misses  :Wink: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Jeeez mate if you're not sure then ask your misses 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Oh careful, she may not have good things to say!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

He want to have Party!!!

When is it UU?

----------


## Chris

> He want to have Party!!!
> 
> When is it UU?


I'll organize some "Smoked Fish" .

----------


## Gibo

> I'll organize some "Smoked Fish" .


I'll organise some Waikato's  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

Pretty sure I'll get an invite ,don't know about you fellas .

----------


## Gibo

> Pretty sure I'll get an invite ,don't know about you fellas .


Who said any of us need invites?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

In the summer time when all the trees and leaves are green and the sky is blue.  Then it will be on.

----------


## Ryan

Zuki will be even more of a monster then than he is now.  :Have A Nice Day:  Who'll be manning the coffee machine Rush?

----------


## Rushy

> Who'll be manning the coffee machine Rush?


It only has one driver and it isn't me.

----------


## Toby

> Who'll be manning the coffee machine Rush?


Jeez thats a long way to spell keg

----------


## Nibblet

You mix the tequila in with the coffee machine to make patron, poor mans rich drink

----------


## Dougie

I missed why we are having a party?

But I'm in!

----------


## Nibblet

Why do we need an excuse? But its my birthday so bring lots of prezzies for me...

----------


## Savage1

I'll bring crayfish.

----------


## Ryan

I'll bring biltong.

----------


## Gibo

> I'll bring bong.


Ha Ha steady on Ryan. Just because he's old doesnt mean he's throwing a woodstock party!!!

----------


## Toby

This partys sounding great

----------


## upnorth uplander

I'll bring the claybird thrower, im sure we can launch bottles from it.

----------


## sako75

Chips, dips, chains and whips???

----------


## Nibblet

I'll bring strippers. Female kind.

----------


## Dougie

> Chips, dips, chains and whips???


That sounds good, but don't chips and dips go straight to the hips? Maybe leave those to Rushy..  :Wink:

----------


## Barefoot

> Chips, dips, chains and whips???


I think that stuff is in the stables.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Sorry Rushy

----------


## Toby

> Sorry Rushy


Sitting in the corner think oh shit what have I started?

----------


## Rushy

> Sorry Rushy


All good.

----------


## Barefoot

Just as well he doesn't live on the shore or it would have had an open invite on facebook by now  :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

> Just as well he doesn't live on the shore or it would have had an open invite on facebook by now


Should I not have put that out there?

Come one, Come all to the;

***BONGS, TONGS AND THONGS***

Event of the year

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha!!!!

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Sitting in the corner think oh shit what have I started?


Something like that... :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Should I not have put that out there?
> 
> Come one, Come all to the;
> 
> ***BONGS, TONGS AND THONGS***
> 
> Event of the year


Nibblet I hope you mean thongs as in the skimpy undies that chic's wear and not your bloody jandals

----------


## Chris

> I'll bring the claybird thrower, im sure we can launch bottles from it.


I'll get the A1 on board if we're shooting bottle may as well use a Browning .

----------


## Nibblet

> Nibblet I hope you mean thongs as in the skimpy undies that chic's wear and not your bloody jandals


Too right I was. I'll still wear my safety shoes (jandals) with my thong as well though

----------


## Savage1

> I'll bring strippers. Female kind.


I hope you mean "the female kind" and not "kind to female/female kind". Could've been a monumental fuck up there.

----------


## Nibblet

> I hope you mean "the female kind" and not "kind to female/female kind". Could've been a monumental fuck up there.


How so? Female that's kind to another female and plays with her and takes care of her, caresses her, etc etc

----------


## Nibblet

> I hope you mean "the female kind" and not "kind to female/female kind". Could've been a monumental fuck up there.


How so? Female that's kind to another female and plays with her and takes care of her, caresses her, etc etc

----------


## Rushy

Is that an echo?

----------


## Nibblet

> Is that an echo?


Thought I would double post everything,  only way I will ever catch up with you in my lifetime

----------


## Lentil

Mmmm. Excellent thread. Now I know who to be wary of - most of you sick bastards.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 13845


Yeah Dundee, that just about sums me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bastard..........

----------


## upnorth uplander

Gone a bit quiet over here, muckos hat mite be there for some members to meet

----------


## Barefoot

MH missed his ride south yesterday so he's currently looking round for another lift after Wednesday (goats again).

----------


## Nibblet

He was a curse last time wasn't he? Did you want the ar? There's about 100 rounds loaded.

----------


## Rushy

Started water blasting out back around the pool which for me heralds the start of BBQ season.  Will post when done and then we could gather for a can as it were.

----------


## Barefoot

> He was a curse last time wasn't he? Did you want the ar? There's about 100 rounds loaded.


Thanks for the offer but I'll stick with the bolt action this week I need practice with it.
Was discussing with Rushy on Saturday that I think I've only fired 30 rounds through the rifle this year as opposed to 20-50rnds a month last year, and the lack of use is showing in me not connecting.

----------


## Nibblet

> Thanks for the offer but I'll stick with the bolt action this week I need practice with it.
> Was discussing with Rushy on Saturday that I think I've only fired 30 rounds through the rifle this year as opposed to 20-50rnds a month last year, and the lack of use is showing in me not connecting.


Is that from a lower number of targets running about or just lack of time?

When you say 'a' can Rushy I hope your meaning a slab of cans. Enjoying temporary retirement pottering around the house?

----------


## Barefoot

Its the on going issue of finding somewhere at the forest to safely do some target practise a few times a month

----------


## Gibo

> Its the on going issue of finding somewhere at the forest to safely do some target practise a few times a month


You should team up with Rushy, he drinks the cans and you shoot em  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Is that from a lower number of targets running about or just lack of time?
> 
> When you say 'a' can Rushy I hope your meaning a slab of cans. Enjoying temporary retirement pottering around the house?


I have parked the brain in neutral and am now using my rippling physique on manual labour. The number of cans drunk will be directly proportional to the number you bring Nibblet

----------


## MUCKOS HAT

And that proportion will be 100%  :Psmiley: 
I better work on that trip south huh?

----------


## Nibblet

I'll bring a few slabs.....

----------


## upnorth uplander

entertainment is starting to get sorted

----------


## Ryan

Mmm, one on the left...

----------


## upnorth uplander

Sup Rushy

----------


## Toby

While the missus is away Rushy!

----------


## Rushy

> While the missus is away Rushy!


Back tomorrow night Toby but away again on Thursday.

----------


## phillipgr

> Sup Rushy


Took the words out of my mouth

----------


## Gibo

> Took the words out of my mouth


Please dont add the next line! That would be weird......

----------


## Nibblet

> Please dont add the next line! That would be weird......


That man has consumed far too many loafs...

----------


## RODSTA

so party Friday then ?

----------


## phillipgr

> That man has consumed far too many loafs...


all afternoon aaaaaaaand no come back, gibo mate, you've broken me  :Ouch...it Hurts:

----------


## Dundee

hes singing a lullaby to his bubs but we don't need to know the words :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Fat girls @Toby .cum

----------


## Maca49

> Attachment 14053
> 
> entertainment is starting to get sorted


Thought you said you put the horse down today?

----------


## Toby

> Fat girls @Toby .cum


Nah thanks. You can have this one maca

----------


## upnorth uplander

Maca , youve lost me

----------


## Rushy

> Thought you said you put the horse down today?


That was me.  UU was nowhere near at the time.

----------


## Maca49

Oh close huh? Bet the horse was better looking than the pigs in the photo Rushy,

----------


## upnorth uplander

must be an end of summer party

----------


## Barefoot

Yeah its the moving out party, BYT (bring your trailer).

----------


## upnorth uplander

how far are we moving him ???

----------


## Barefoot

I thought we were just taking the stuff, first in first served

----------


## upnorth uplander

im in, dont let Rushy know

----------


## Rushy

Got my eye on you two.

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Barefoot ffs I said not to let Rushy know

----------


## Rushy

> @Barefoot ffs I said not to let Rushy know


See UU you could have snuck in here and drunk my piss and nicked off with my pool table if he hadn't blabbed.

----------


## Barefoot

That pool table must be a lot lighter than it looks then

----------


## Rushy

> That pool table must be a lot lighter than it looks then


Ha ha ha ha nope she's a heavy bugger (slate top).  Put the word out, I am going to flick it before I shift.

----------


## Barefoot

*WTD person with industrial thickness floor looking for pool table*

Done, I've put the word out

----------


## Rushy

> *WTD person with industrial thickness floor looking for pool table*
> 
> Done, I've put the word out


Good on ya mate.

----------

